# Pack your own container??



## brissiegal (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone considered packing their own container rather then going through a removal company? My husband and I are moving from the UK to Brisbane in June/July and are considering doing this ourselves. It does sound like ALOT of work but we hear it could save us ALOT of money!

We would love to hear some thoughts on this idea and any advice any one has!


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi we are hopefully moving to Perth in July and we were wondering the same. Does anyone know of any companys which offer this?


----------



## brissiegal (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a friend who's wife has connections with a shipping company. She said I could have a 20ft container delivered to my house for us to pack ourselves and then collected again and delivered to the docks and shipped to Brisbane for approx £1000. I have so far had one quote from a removal company who would pack everything for us and deliver it to our door in brisbane for £3770. Massive difference! I'm sure there is a few more costs involved with doing it all ourselves, but not really sure what yet as I have looked into it properly yet. Just hoping someone on here might have some tips!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea but the only posts I've seen re people packing themselves has ended in disaster. Have a search on here and I'm sure you'll find some of them.

The problems starts in insurance usually wont cover you if the goods are not professionally packed. Packers do not pack the way you and I pack. I saw one woman who had wrapped everything in bubble wrap! The packers didnt use any bubble wrap when they did my stuff, they used masses of special paper to absorb moisture and stop breakage. 
Her stuff was smashed to bits at the other end and she had managed to get insurance who then wouldnt pay out due to her packing herself & obv the liability of the shipper ends when they deliver it! 

Some of the shippers can be quite competitive, you just need to shop around getting real quotes with them going out to your house to assess your stuff.


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

What shel said. I've also heard that if packed by yourselves it'll be marked as 'PBO' (Packed By Owner), and the customs people will tear through it.


----------



## brissiegal (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm not many positives! So if customs did go to town on our container, what sort of money are we talking they could end up charging us? Ballpark figure?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

You'll find fees on here Moving to Australia or Importing Personal Effects/Household Goods - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry You'll be looking at thousands because they basically don't trust individuals to not be stupid ie pack plants, wood and other prohibited items and/or to attempt to smuggle illegal goods which a shipping agent would never allow as they fully supervise the pack and move. 
They would fully inspect each and every box where only one box of my stuff was inspected which was labelled shoes by the agent.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Shel is right, you might end up in a soup, Insurance wont cover you and the way they handle stuff, you might not like what you get when you reach Brissie. It is best to spend some rather than loose it all


----------



## Buccaneer Joe (Mar 21, 2012)

We packed our own container, we actually bought the container as well. We have rented a fully furnished place and are not in a hurry to ship. We have a quote good through May to ship and the total is less than $5,000 USD. I have heard that we may be in for a surprise when it arrives and Customs decides to have a look, the charges you pay them to have a look are excessive at best. I figure even if we fall prey to extortion at the Quarantine and customs facility it will not cost more than the amount the professional companies wanted to charge us to do it all. It could definitely add a couple thousand extra dollars and loads of frustration but it will still cost less.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Magdaline (Aug 9, 2010)

brissiegal said:


> Has anyone considered packing their own container rather then going through a removal company? My husband and I are moving from the UK to Brisbane in June/July and are considering doing this ourselves. It does sound like ALOT of work but we hear it could save us ALOT of money!
> 
> We would love to hear some thoughts on this idea and any advice any one has![/QUOTE!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The other thing is that you don't have to go with the insurance that the removal firm offers. We did because by that time we were too fed up to do anything else (2 house sales had fallen through and we decided to pack up our stuff and ship even tough the house hadn't sold yet!) and take the time to hunt around. However I've heard that you can shop around for the insurances and still use professional packers and that can save money. 

I know that saving money is important but so if getting all your stuff intact when you arrive here. I couldn't recommended packing your own stuff and as Shel mentioned you also need to cater for any moisture as well as breakages.


----------

